# Raising up Rita (she kept her name)



## babsbag

I found these puppies while looking for an LGD and posted their picture and the ad as a joke, wondering if they were half ice cream since I had never heard of a Neopolitan. 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/for/5850246017.html

A few people said that they wish they had one and one thing led to another and a group of us ended up buying a puppy as  a group and she will be shipped to @southen by choice for her to raise and enjoy and keep forever and when the time is right she will breed her to one of her toli/pyrs and we all get a puppy. 

This will be the tale her journey. There are 4 of us so far in this wild adventure and it will be 2 years before there are any pups. We all realize that it is long term deal, that tragedies can happen, and that there are no guarantees. That being said this pup is amazing and I want one just like her. She is an absolute love bug.  There is room for 1 or 2 more people to join the party. If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Baymule

she is so stinkin' cute,  how can you let her go?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  And the adventure begins!  BTW - I'm ok with the name Rita.  Saves me from racking my brain trying to think of something!


----------



## NH homesteader

I love her! She is so beautiful!


----------



## babsbag

My husband named her. Rita the red collared pup. She is adorable and happily snoring and sleeping at my feet right now. I think she will spend the day in the barn with me as I rearrange some pens.


----------



## Hens and Roos

What a cutie! It will be fun to follow her adventures!


----------



## Ferguson K

She's adorable!


----------



## samssimonsays

Adorable! I would LOVE to commit, but I cannot at this point in time. One day I would love one. Til then, I cannot.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She is adorable! 

@frustratedearthmother, did you ever think your 'master plan' would actually work?!


----------



## NH homesteader

I kinda thought it was a joke until I saw the picture!


----------



## luvmypets

Part of me wants in but the other part is like Luv you will still be in highschool stop wanting to buy every remotely cute animal you see.


----------



## TAH

So when is she being shipped to southern?


----------



## babsbag

The end of this week or next


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat Whisperer said:


> @frustratedearthmother, did you ever think your 'master plan' would actually work?!


 
I had high hopes! And, I couldn't be working with better people here!


----------



## Bruce

Ok so what is the reasoning crossing a GP with a Mastiff??


----------



## babsbag

NH homesteader said:


> I kinda thought it was a joke until I saw the picture!



Better not be a joke, she is very much here in my house right now. 2 AM was no joke...


----------



## NH homesteader

@Bruce   Neopolitan mastiffs are fantastic protectors. Well,  I think many mastiffs are.


----------



## babsbag

@Bruce, the cross was actually not planned, the owners were on vacation and their watchful friend didn't keep the dogs separated. @Southern by choice could probably say more about this cross as she is familiar which each breed. But so far I am in love with her.


----------



## Southern by choice

For a farm dog property guardian this is a great cross.
The cross is NOT a true LGD however.
The pups however should be very good LGD's because they will be 50%pyr 25% Toli 25% Neo

The Neo is a guardian breed. Not a Livestock guardian breed. The key is the word LIVESTOCK.

The best way to describe this is a Neo is first loyal to it's master (human) and therefore guards all that belongs to it's master. It is all about the master. Loyal dogs, used to protect all that is it's master's, these dogs have well been used in wartime as well- as most Mastiffs have. The protection of cattle, or other livestock is hinged on the fact that it belongs to the master. 
The LGD is different- the guarding of livestock does NOT hinge on it's master. The LGD breeds (true LGD's) view livestock as THEIRS. They in turn are welcoming in partnership with their owner. The bond is territory and livestock- without necessarily a bond with it's owner. However bonding with their human makes for an all around better LGD. This is partnership. Many owners fail with LGD's because they do not understand this- when they work with their dog as a partner all goes well.

This cross can produce an awesome family dog with ability to work with livestock. 
The future pups will be 100% guardian- 75% LGD exclusively.
Neo's are hard headed. They are generally pretty laid back (not very active) but like all guardians will leap to action when necessary. They must have an owner that doesn't want to dominate but an owner that will correct and be their leader (alpha). 
This pup will be heavily socialized. 

I don't need another LGD. I have plenty and I will not be keeping any from Callie's litter if she is bred. I do however need another family farm guardian. Our old girl won't be around long. The shepherd is great but I want the farm dog to be integrated EVERYWHERE. 

The future pups will probably be out of Not LEo or Blue. Depending on the temperament of the dog and how compatible they are.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


>


Woah look who it is!


----------



## babsbag




----------



## luvmypets

babsbag said:


> View attachment 23783


Oh my, I want to snuggle her


----------



## OneFineAcre

We know some folks that have dogs that are a mix of Toli, GP, and some type of mastiff.
A lot of our goat friends swear by their dogs.


----------



## babsbag

Friday Miss Rita will board the plane for the long flight to NC. I will be worried about her until she is with @Southern by choice. She's just a baby...my baby. It sure doesn't take long for a pup to steal your heart. She is an absolute joy to have around and Mia will miss her too. Poor Mia, I should have gotten her a puppy to grow up with.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Should have gotten two.  One to go east and the other to stay here in the west.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are eagerly waiting!

Everyone is very excited to see this beautiful precious pup!

Little DD put Miss Rita's picture as my screen cover on my phone!
I know Callie will love her!

I also am very comfortable with all people involved!


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> We are eagerly waiting!
> 
> Everyone is very excited to see this beautiful precious pup!
> 
> Little DD put Miss Rita's picture as my screen cover on my phone!
> I know Callie will love her!
> 
> I also am very comfortable with all people involved!


 Dont forget lots of pictures! Im so excited for you guys!


----------



## babsbag

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Should have gotten two. Once to go east and the other to stay here in the west.



Trust me, it was very tempting when I had to decide between 4 gorgeous little girl puppies. If my every waking moment wasn't focused on building a dairy I would have been very tempted, but puppies, like children, really require a committed parent, at least for the first year (longer with children, LOL ). And even though my Border Collies are good "big sisters" I just couldn't ask them to raise her.


----------



## Southern by choice

ummm. I love her.
I scroll to her picture and stare at her.
I love her.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Hey there @Southern by choice!  She is my Love Bug!  
Thought I would add the picture again so we do not have to scroll back.


----------



## NH homesteader

She is really gorgeous!


----------



## babsbag

And she is a Houdini dog, and a smart one. I take her to the barn with me when I go to feed but between Mia in heat, Francis wanting to eat Rita, and goats everywhere I am very careful about who is where. 

So tonight while I was shuffling dogs I left her outside of the gate. She usually sits and watches me and whines a little and sometimes she will go and explore within 40 feet or so. Of course tonight, in the almost dark she disappears. I keep calling and calling but I can't go and look until I have Mia and Francis separated or I will be looking at puppies in 2 months...don't need that. So I get done and no Rita. I know that she can't go TOO far without hitting an electric fence and I would hear that. I'm walking through the orchard to the house to get a flash light and I figured she was in the orchard investigating some dead fruit or something equally as yummy. 

I get to the house and she is sitting on the deck with the house dogs looking totally pleased with herself. She walked about 200' to the house and then figured out how to squeeze through the fence. Granted, it is holes about the size of stock panels, but for her to recognize that they were there for her to use was pretty smart. And another reason I am not having a pup right now...I would have to re-fence the back yard. 

Glad she is safe and sound.


----------



## OneFineAcre

She is so pretty


----------



## babsbag

Her personality is just so special. She really likes her person but she is very sure of herself, not needy, but happy to give me some lovin'.  Good thing I am so busy or I would really really miss her. I know that Southern's family will be perfect for her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's awesome to hear how awesome she is!


----------



## babsbag

Rita is on her journey and her flight got delayed in San Francisco by 2 hours. Poor little thing.  So all the time I saved her sitting in a crate by shipping from Redding got negated by the stupid delay. 

I took her to the vet yesterday and she did well in the crate and I thought maybe it was because I had my other dogs with us. IDK. Last night I put her in the crate in the house while I went to town and she was totally frantic and just a mess. I was so worried about the trip today; I kept thinking that if she is like that on check on they probably won't take her. I decided to try a calming collar I read about so last night I put this on her, it is a pheromone and lavender and chamomile.  I didn't really put much stock in the idea but I had to try something. This morning she wakes me up with puppy kisses when the alarm goes off  I love this dog.  When I get her in the car she whimpers a little and I broke all the rules and let her ride on my lap...she snuggled and fell asleep. At the airport I put her in the dreaded crate and she snuggles down in the shredded paper and goes to sleep.   So there are a few possibilities... The collar works, she doesn't mind the crate if she in not at home, or God took mercy on her and all around her; or all of the above. Whatever it is I was thrilled and relived. 

I still won't relax until she is in @Southern by choice possession, but so thankful she wasn't a screaming mess when she left me. I told her she was going on a long trip and that there was a good family waiting for her. Maybe she heard me.  I miss her


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope she has a smooth trip
Let us know when she gets to SBC


----------



## Southern by choice

We are all so excited we are actually taking the 15 passenger so we can ALL go pick her up! We will have someone left here for the farm but the rest of us are going!  
She may be messy so we will take a tarp and an open crate along just in case. Along with some towels so we can hold her!

Getting the tub ready as well so we can bathe her right away!

I am still really sick but will have lots of help with her!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  This is all so exciting!  Of course, we will need new pics of her in her new home too!   Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Southern by choice

Shows the plane over Kansas/Nebraska right now!


----------



## babsbag

Can I squeeze in your van and come too ?  When I shipped the LGDs to you I was worried, but not like this. I am so sad that the flight was delayed, she should be landing RIGHT NOW.  My poor baby, what have I done? I know dogs get shipped for longer flights than this, but they aren't MY Rita...she is special.


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> Shows the plane over Kansas/Nebraska right now!



Better than in San Francisco.  

She was so quiet in that crate, I think I would be less worried if she had been carrying on in her normal fashion. Please let me know as SOON as you see her.


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh babs 
We are going to get there before the plane lands so that we are waiting for her at the cargo terminal. This way if she is upset and barking the people don't have to hear it and we can get her out of the crate asap. 
We are taking a harness as well so she can move around safely.

You know I will be calling you from the van/airport!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Where is the 'chewing my fingernails' emoji?


----------



## NH homesteader

This little pup has a lot of people waiting for her arrival!


----------



## babsbag

Her plane is over Illinois right now, 1 hour and 15 minutes left but then probably another 30 minutes before Southern sees her. I need to find something to do to make the time go by quickly but I am currently watching water boil...literally; I am making apple juice in a steam juicer so I can't go anywhere.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@babsbag  - I know you'll breathe a big ol' sigh of relief when she's safe and sound with SBC!


----------



## babsbag

20 more minutes and then the unloading...


----------



## babsbag

Landed...


----------



## Bruce




----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG -  the suspense is KILLING ME!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## babsbag

Almost an hour and finally Rita is with SBC.  So happy. I can go do chores and eat dinner now.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## luvmypets

Southern needs to post pics asap! She must be in love


----------



## Baymule

YAY FOR RITA!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very glad to hear that


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!  So glad she is there!  Can't wait to hear how she's doing!


----------



## Southern by choice

On our way! Got her to drink a bit of water first


----------



## Southern by choice

She is home! 
After getting water she started perking up a bit. 
10pm here... she just got her din dins and is going potty outside.
She is giving lots of kisses!
She has a house full of people that all want to camp out in the family room and sleep with her tonight!

She will surely be the most loved and doted over puppy ever!
Been a long time since we had a house puppy!

Badger is in the other room barking so loud. He hasn't seen her yet but sure knows something is here!

Oh GOOD GIRL- she went poo outside! Good Job BABS!
Pics as I can!


----------



## NH homesteader

Eek so exciting! And what a lucky pup to have so much love! 

She is a very special little doggie


----------



## Baymule

I am glad she is home and showing her good manners!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just anted to say how impressed I was at the pick up cargo/terminal.
They called to see where we were. 
We were there just on the opposite side of the airport and we couldn't find the cargo terminal. The sign doesn't say United- it says something else. The building says United but you can't see the building. LOL
Eventually we got there a few minutes later but this is the part that was impressive.

We walk in and they put the crate on the counter and ask us if we would like to get a family photo! which of course we did.
As we were talking and signing for her I got to talking about how many dogs get shipped etc. The guys behind the counter start flipping their phones out and scrolling through the pics!
They were talking about how they love the pups.
They had one pup that wasn't going to be able to be picked up for awhile and they had pics of her running around with them ... she was there for 6 hours before new owners could get there.
They were calling NOT to get her gone but to see if they had time to take her out of her crate!

Gotta say that was pretty cool! The general consensus was they all seem to love the big dogs!

I just thought how cool that they would care that much about the pups!

Very impressed!

She is helping herself to the laundry right now!
Oh BOY! Let the puppy training fun begin!


----------



## babsbag

Either the calming collar worked or ???  She didn't get sick, didn't pooh in the crate, no whining, no fussing. At home in the crate she was just MAD. Barking, growling, fighting, frantic, trying to rip her way out of there. Southern took the collar off as we were concerned that maybe in the crate she was getting a little too many relaxing pheromones; I think the word Southern used to describe Rita  was "stoned"    Poor baby, but I hope it made for an easier trip for her.  I am just relieved that she is safe.

I have a kitty that sleeps on my bed at night and he hasn't been on the bed since Rita came to visit. He will be happy to have his place of royalty back tonight. But I miss the little girl.


----------



## samssimonsays

So glad she made it safe and sound! When we shipped from Minnesota to south Carolina I was a huge wreck. We were advised not to use anything on lil Jeff by the vets on both our ends and he did wonderfully. Even got caught for 5 extra hours in a blizzard in Georgia. That made us all super stressed. But he spent just under 12 hours in the crate and did wonderfully with no accidents and was not affected at all by it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm so glad Rita made it to NC safely


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita has been ... a puppy! 
She finds everything with her mouth and uses hers paws like hands!

She was just outside for a bit. All the LGD's are extremely curious!

She is in now and practicing "crate training". Doing fairly well.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag  she is sound asleep in her crate!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, she's such a good girl!


----------



## babsbag

My poor baby in an evil crate, who could you?  

I wonder if that collar worked?


----------



## TAH

So glad she arrived safely.


----------



## Southern by choice

Big day for Rita!
She did great in her crate. She started fussing but we don't do that awww poor baby nonsense. We ignore do not speak and once she settled she went to sleep. When she woke up she stayed quiet.
We only take her out when she is asleep and we have to wake her or when she is in a calm state and relaxed. 
This way she learns the crate is a positive and a "house" when need be. This week she will spend time in a stall and an outdoor kennel pen. She will be trained to go where and when we need her... inside and outside.

She went to TSC today with Not LEO! 
She remained in a cart. NL was not himself... he was lazy today and just wanted to lay down at TSC.  He of course had his pets and loving and a few children came over to love on his big noggin. 
Someone had their (poorly bred) Golden Retriever there. As it was walking by it tries to stop and I see the lip go up and teeth start to bare at NL. My DH is NOT a dog trainer or anything even close so he cannot read body language or doesn't pay attention. He was so busy being chatty Cathy that he isn't even noticing this Golden is about ready to pick a fight.  Get NL pulled back even though he was calm and showing no aggression I could see the Golden was gonna go for it. 

So later I tell DH NEVER take your eyes off the dog while you are talking - explained what was happening etc. 
Sorry - little rant here- it  gets VERY frustrating! He may have learned alot and will "repeat" but seriously has no clue. I hate having to correct him in public and try very hard not to but sometimes stuff he says is so wrong I don't want people walking away with poor understanding. I wish sometimes he would just "defer". It would be like me trying to be an engineer.  

Anyway, She is doing great.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad she's doing so well.  You and Babs picked a winner!  Some day, when ya'll have time, it would be great to hear the steps ya'll took in picking her over the other pups.


----------



## goatgurl

awww, ravishing rita.  she is such a doll.  I want one...   youall did good picking her out.  so glad she made the trip fine and is learning the sbc ropes.  and ya gotta know that all the lgd's are curious.  they don't see dogs other than the ones they were born with or a stray on the road.  you can just see them saying oh look mom brought a stray home.  shall we like it or eat it?  not leo is saying, hey!  you guys leave my intended alone.  such a cutie.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes that would be cool to hear! And glad to hear she's doing well! 

My husband gets dogs,  and is very aware of body language.  However he sometimes tries to "talk goat"  and he doesn't really know that much about  goats... So I've had to correct him when it matters (like when we sold someone a goat and he gave them kinda sorta true information about vaccinations).


----------



## Southern by choice

"Rita" doesn't know her name.... at all .... lol
We may end up calling her Puppy. forever. 

She definitely is smaller than she should be but I am hopeful with deworming she will still grow well. 23lbs today

Sweet as can be. There are moments she shows some timidity which I am watching closely. I will be having her spend time segmants with Callie.


----------



## babsbag

I think she was 21 lbs. last Wed.  If she is too small you can ship her back.


----------



## Southern by choice

tough luck on that one

She is my cuddle bug now. She sleeps by me all night! Lays by feet when I'm on the computer and is a sweet little baby girl!
Can't wait to get a few videos of her!


----------



## babsbag

Darn it...I was hoping.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I think I forgot to ask, and hope it hasn't been posted and I just forgot, lol.  But, when is Rita's b'day?

And, YES, we need videos!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Darn it...I was hoping.


I think you blew that chance when you put her on the plane. No take backs!


----------



## Southern by choice

Babs said 8/29 I think.


----------



## Southern by choice

Our little "schmumkin" chewed my charger cord last night. 
Today my cord to the printer , fortunately we got her before she wiped out my computer cord. 
If you don't see me for a few days you'll know what happened. 

Puppies!
She is a CHEWER! Ugh

She is sleeping by the boots and shoes... she is stealthy... I know it is just a farce. She is waiting- waiting- waiting til I walk out and she can chew those up too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Isn't it funny how some of them are and some of them aren't?  

Gracie sleeps near our shoes for months - and has NEVER touched one.  However, she loves each and every toy that is dedicated to her!

Cowboy will chew anything he can find.  Yesterday he chewed the bottom off of a plastic coffee can...perfectly around the edges...a lead rope that was hanging in the barn the other day, a hammer handle and I'm REALLY WONDERING why my trailer lights all of a sudden stopped working...


----------



## NH homesteader

Puppies! I have a chewer too.  She chewed through the A/C cord...  While it was running.  Not sure how she didn't get electrocuted. 

I hope your  shoes make it out in one piece!


----------



## Baymule

At our old house, the TV cable went down the outside wall, then into the house. Came home one evening to no TV. Couldn't figure out what was wrong......finally found it. Our big black dog Parker had not only chewed it in two, but had a fun game of tug-o-war and had pulled most of the wire out of the attic.

Trip laid under my husbands F250 diesel truck where it was cool. Yeah, the truck wouldn't start.......had to call a $75 roll off wrecker......$594 later.....it looks like a dog chewed the wires in half..... got
em fixed, truck will start now.


----------



## babsbag

My KITTEN chewed my computer charger.  Mia chews quite a bit but mostly on tree branches. She did get one garden hose.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Our little "schmumkin" chewed my charger cord last night.
> Today my cord to the printer , fortunately we got her before she wiped out my computer cord.
> If you don't see me for a few days you'll know what happened.
> 
> Puppies!
> She is a CHEWER! Ugh
> 
> She is sleeping by the boots and shoes... she is stealthy... I know it is just a farce. She is waiting- waiting- waiting til I walk out and she can chew those up too!


You want her back now @babsbag ?


----------



## babsbag

Nope, Rita is all hers.   LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

My Beau is still in his puppy stage. So far he has a list...: two tv remotes, five phone chargers, one USB cord, part of the couch, part of the coffee table, corner of the trash can, several chicken waterers, a can of spray paint, and much more.... 


I can empathize your puppy stage.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> My Beau is still in his puppy stage. So far he has a list...: two tv remotes, five phone chargers, one USB cord, part of the couch, part of the coffee table, corner of the trash can, several chicken waterers, a can of spray paint, and much more....


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice  DH wants to know what kind of puppy mommy you are that you haven't puppy proofed your house? He told me to get on the plane and come and get her.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice  DH wants to know what kind of puppy mommy you are that you haven't puppy proofed your house? He told me to get on the plane and come and get her.



LOL- Shoot I didn't "child-proof" my house for my kids. They had to learn "No" and manners and so does Little Missy!
I haven't had a chewer like her... well... ever. 

But she is doing good. She wants to play with Lena. Lena plays so cute with her IF no one is watching. If Lena sees us watching then she turns into an idiot. 

Even though she is only 23 lbs she seems so heavy to pick up. We know we won't be able to pick her up for long so we are taking every opportunity we can.

DH LOVES her.

Badger does NOT love her but loves her food.


----------



## babsbag

I told DH that she weighs 23 lbs, so gained about 2 lbs, and he says "don't let my little girl get fat"      Sorry about the chewing, my last 'chewer' in the house was my kitten, Bug. He chewed on cords and the edges of furniture...still does sometimes and he is almost 2 years old. Buy her some Kongs and stuff them with dog food and top it off with squeeze cheese or PB.


----------



## NH homesteader

But where are the pictures!? Lol poor Badger not happy to share the house?

I've never child or puppy proofed either.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Neither did I - and Gracie ate two corners of my $$$$ rug... ugh!


----------



## Southern by choice

She does have a few toys.
Um no way am I stuffing anything with food. 

When she eats I swear you have 10 seconds to get her out the door to poop! 

She knows "puppy" and comes to it. Nothing else. 
I just called her and she had to walk between Badger, Lena, and Lucy... you should have seen her. She was scared. 

She doesn't know she is Neo or Pyr.  

She has the cutest littlest Neo butt! I just love it- it is soooo cute!

BTW- she can SNORE! 


Loudly!  in my ear... at 3 am


----------



## babsbag

Yes, she does snore, but so does my DH so I am used to it.   And  hey, I'm scared when I have to walk between Badger and Lena so I can't blame her for being careful...they're big and they have bigger teeth. She's just a baby.


----------



## babsbag

frustratedearthmother said:


> Neither did I - and Gracie ate two corners of my $$$$ rug... ugh!



Rita has a thing for rug corners too. I had to throw towels over the corners of the rugs


----------



## TAH

Puppies, puppies, puppies.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> I had to throw towels over the corners of the rugs



NOW you tell me, lol!  I shoulda thought of that...


----------



## babsbag

It took her about an  hour to zero in on the corners. I haven't had a puppy in the house for 9 years and they stayed in an X pen when I couldn't watch them one on one. I don't do home destruction very well.  I tried Rita in an X pen and you would have thought I was killing her. She is a people dog for sure.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Rita has a thing for rug corners too. I had to throw towels over the corners of the rugs


Saved that little bit of info until after SBC had her huh?? What else are you holding back on?


----------



## Hens and Roos

we use to foster for a rescue and would get puppies from time to time, lucky for us they never caused damage!  Not sure I would want a puppy in the house any time soon....DD would in a heart beat


----------



## babsbag

My Border Collies are 9 and I keep saying no more house dogs when they are gone. But then I think about being here in the country alone and no dog in my house... Yeah, I don't think that no house dog is going to work.  But I may rescue older dogs that have been given up to the pound and give them a good life. 

@Bruce  Rita came with a full disclosure.


----------



## animalmom

Pictures?  Where are the pictures?  Gotta have pictures, please and thank you.  SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

animalmom said:


> Pictures?  Where are the pictures?  Gotta have pictures, please and thank you.  SOON!!!!!!!





Southern by choice said:


> Our little "schmumkin" chewed my charger cord last night.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!! Congratulations to all the new puppy owners!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice The next time DS comes home from hunting have the calming collar on Rita and see if she is still afraid of him. 

My DH says it is because of the smell of death and blood...


----------



## Southern by choice

yeah that is what i think too
she will need to learn to toughen up a bit lol
she had pen time outside yesterday while we were cleaning the barn


----------



## NH homesteader

Get tough Rita! I thought my dog was going to have a panic attack the first time my husband brought a deer home. It was hysterical but he got over it...  Now he doesn't care. Hopefully she'll get over it too!


----------



## Mike CHS

Our neighbors shot a deer on our place a couple of years ago and we went out to meet them with our Aussie (Sassy).  She started running around it barking and nipping at it to get it to get up so she could herd it.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH




----------



## Southern by choice

Rita thinks she is a CA girl!  

Miss Badness doesn't like the cold. 
Its 51 today.
It is also raining.
Rita doesn't like rain either. 

She goes over to the door, I open it to take her out.
She feels the cold and turns around goes to the other end of the family room and squats! 
Then she starts posturing for #2! 

Ahhh. NO!

Some little puppy is going to have to realize this is not CA. 
Sunny and dry is not a reality here!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Maybe we should change her name to DIVA!!!  

Silly girl!


----------



## luvmypets

frustratedearthmother said:


> Maybe we should change her name to DIVA!!!
> 
> Silly girl!


Sounds close enough


----------



## Bruce

Doesn't seem quite ready to be a LGD GP x Mastiff or not!


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Doesn't seem quite ready to be a LGD GP x Mastiff or not!



GOOD! We don't have her to be a LGD. I have plenty of LGD's. I wanted a house, family pet, protector.

Babs spoiled her beyond rotten the 4 days she had her.


----------



## Latestarter

Right! Blame Babs! Can't be Rita after all...


----------



## babsbag

Ha, she came spoiled. Not my fault it didn't rain here the 4 days I had her. But if you want to you can send her back and maybe I can fix her.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## NH homesteader

California Diva eh? Does she need a doggie sweater? Raincoat? 


BTW one of my dogs is an epic whiner who has to wear a winter coat. Ugghh not tough!


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband helped a friend cut up a deer the other day.  When he came home one of our dogs was totally freaked out.  Apparently she should hang out with Rita! 

How is the little chewer doing  @Southern by choice?


----------



## Southern by choice

She is doing great! I know I need to update too.
I took some videos of her as well.
Here are a few pics.
She LOVES deer bones. 

These are from the 12th I think-



 



 

Meeting Chunk. He was nice to her. Pete was not exactly nice.


 


From the 13th-
This we have to stop- she thinks she is a schutzhund dog. Grabs your pants leg as you wlk by and grabs holds and shakes... strong bite and jaws. She only does this when she is wound up and playful BUT this is a no no!


 

Sleeping next to Lena


 

17th-
What a big girl! Crate training! 


 

19th-
Eating deer bones 


 

Badger- cuz he is CUTE! and I just had to put his big ole noggin in there! Big baby!


 

This was one of the kids favorite books from when they were little! So funny how the kids were saying Rita is like Chewy Louie! AND SHE IS! NEVER had a dog that chewed like she does. anyway- I can't believe it but found the book upstairs on top of a box I was packing!  Packing all the bookshelve books and there it was so cool! Had to bring it down and get a pic... she just had a bath and was all tired out. 


 

My wonderful children laughed at me and will not let me live this one down. She seemed cold and I had no more dog towels left... so I grabbed one of the fleece throws and put it on her. Oh you should have heard it!  Boy did I get the riot act! I have a rule of not wanting dogs on blankets... because I have to wash that blanket and it gets ridiculous to tie up the washer for blankets and I already do 6 loads easy a day. Plus I don't like dogs on blankets. *Kids*-MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM you are NOT putting a blanket on her are you? 
*Me-* well, yes, she is shivering. She had a bath and I have no more towels (hanging my head in shame)
*Kids*- Mmmm Hmmmm  shaking heads with that kind of smirk that says Oh mom is so busted- we are gonna use this one! 

But doesn't she look cute!


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha, my dog does that too,  the grabbing and shaking the pants. 

She's kind of in the awkward puppy stage now huh? So stinking cute! Glad she's doing well


----------



## TAH

Adorable

She is getting big, I can tell a difference from these pics compared to the last one. 

And I just love that badger face


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Did SBC mention that this dog S-N-O-R-E-S LOUDLY?!?!


----------



## babsbag

She has GROWN...So cute, what a big big girl. I LOVE her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh.My.Gosh! - she's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

What do you get when you cross a puppy with an ink pen?

...and you didn't know said puppy was chewing on ink pen...

... and she comes over in her naughty way and chews and bites on your hands and pantsleg and you scold her and say NO... kisses... no bite...

... and then, NOT knowing you have ink all over your hand because said puppy is black and you cannot see it.... 

... you proceed to the dryer to take out the WHITES you just washed and toss them on the couch to be folded when suddenly you see your hands!

    

... then you see ink blobs on the wood floors....

..and the carpet...

Thank goodness for one thing... DH was going to go buy another area rug tonight on the way home and I said do it tomorrow, our son stopped by and he was waiting on his dad.... wow that would have been really bad to have a new rug hours old with ink!

Yes, I found the pen- eventually.

Tonight she officially will sleep in her crate overnight.
No cuddling with "mommy". 
Yes, I will miss my cuddlebug but I need a break.


----------



## babsbag

I am always getting after DH to pick up the ink pens off of the floor. For me it isn't a dog chewing on them...it is my cat.  

Poor baby Rita, sleeping alone and she doesn't even know why. I bet she gave you kisses too. 

Mia's new chew toy in the barn is a lawn chair.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Poor baby Rita, sleeping alone and she doesn't even know why. I bet she gave you kisses too.



She did great! 
I woke her up at 6am to take her out.  She looked so cute all sound asleep but I had to wake her up. She likes to wake up at 5  when not in the crate and while I am trying to get a jacket and shoes n she can't wait... so crate overnight til she can hold it will have to do.  

She is crate trained Babs!  
However, she tries o "play" the kids! If she starts that pathetic whine I just walk out to the room and look at her and she stops and lays down.  She can't play me!


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha! I seriously think Rita and my Clara are long lost sisters. She has to be crated when we leave or she'll chew the entire house.  When it's just me putting her in there she's fine.  When my husband is home it's run away,  whine,  sulk and put on a pathetic face. He feels sooooo bad for her! 

What a relief on the rug!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hairspray is supposed to help get ink out of fabric.....  

Silly Rita!   Maybe she was just trying to "mark" her territory, lol!!


----------



## babsbag

A girl's way of marking...

Glad you got her crate trained; she was a crate terror.


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita is such a big girl now! She easily goes into her crate with no fuss. The separation anxiety has been worked with considerably and she has responded quickly.  

Hoping to get some videos soon.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## TAH




----------



## Baymule

Rita is such a pretty pup! Love her!


----------



## Southern by choice

We are all out working- trimming bushes, fixing gutters, raking leaves... Rita was out but then she got tired.

I came in to check on her.

She is on the doggy mattress sound asleep (worn out) and snoring up a storm. DH came in all loud and she opened her eyes laid back down stretched and went right back to sleep.

Just love her!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Just thought I would check and see how Rita was doing...


----------



## Ferguson K

She's such a cutie.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Just thought I would check and see how Rita was doing...



SBC made a new thread 
Here ya go
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rita-meets-tiggs.34914/page-10

Go back a few pages for pics.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks GW


----------

